# Baby Phoebe is throwing out



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Phoebe is a 13 weeks Pomeranian. She is been in raw since she was 7 weeks old. This morning I think she got into the soft cat food (tuna something)I can not say how much she ate because I fed the cats last night and did not check how much soft food they ate.
This afternoon, Phoebe start vomiting a brown liquid with poop smell. I gave her her dinner and she did not want to eat. So far she had vomiting like 4 times already.
Not much each time.
She is only 2.4lbs, so I am afraid that she can get dehydrate. 
Should I be concern or just wait. I did not feed her tonight.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Since she's so small you can give her a tiny bit of honey (I know sugar is the enemy) but just to prevent her from possibly getting hypoglycemic. It's not recommended to fast a tiny puppy.
That must have been some bad stuff in that cat-food to make her vomit so much :C. Maybe play with water, try crushed ice or juices from the meats if you're worried about her getting dehydrated.
But, vomiting 4 times in one day is quite a lot, so if she ends up vomiting again/getting worse I'd take her to see a vet.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I do have Nutri Cal. Can I give her some? She looks fine and just drink a bit of water


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what nutri cal is....

Try also giving her some chicken broth (no sodium added) to see if she will lap that up. Keep us posted please!!!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Natalie,
The vet sold me it, when I got Phoebe. She told me that it is in case she doesn't want to eat, just to prevent her from possibly getting hypoglycemic. I gave her a bit of it, and she is not throwing out anymore. She was playing like nothing happen and just few minutes ago I put her in her crate and she is sleeping. I will keep checking on her. She also had some water.
If she throw out again, I am also have Pedialyte and I will give her some and I will take her tomorrow to the vet. Hope she gets fine soon. I will keep you update. Thank You for all your help. Later in the night she was kind of hungry, but I did not want to feed her, so she got that thing that say has minerals,vitamins, provide energy and is a oral gel. It is made by Vetoquinol.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

To keep her hydrated without letting her drink too much, you can give her ice cubes to lick at slowly. Frozen chicken broth might be good too. :]


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes to chicken broth, low sodium, and also pedialyte/water, 50/50 ratio. I've also used Nupro in water for dogs until their digestion settles down.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like she is doing better. Keep a close eye on her...let us know how she's doing!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Good News! Phoebe is back to normal. Now, I am wondering if she ate cat's poop instead. She was running with a piece of cat poop in her mouth yesterday morning. I am always keep her out of the cat's area, but yesterday the gate were open and she was running around. 
This morning she ate smashed turkey back and so far, so good.
Thanks you for all your great ideas and concerning.
Love You!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Nutrical is basically a paste very high in sugar and fat and it has a few added vitamins/minerals. Like honey, it will spike up a dogs blood-sugar in no time. For some reason unknown to me, small/tiny breed puppies are prone to hypoglycemia if they don't eat for a while, so it's a quick-fix. Not something to feed everyday obviously, especially not to grown dogs LOL.

Well watch out she doesn't get into any more cat poop .


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

3Musketeers said:


> Nutrical is basically a paste very high in sugar and fat and it has a few added vitamins/minerals. Like honey, it will spike up a dogs blood-sugar in no time. For some reason unknown to me, small/tiny breed puppies are prone to hypoglycemia if they don't eat for a while, so it's a quick-fix. Not something to feed everyday obviously, especially not to grown dogs LOL.
> 
> Well watch out she doesn't get into any more cat poop .


 Yes, I know! LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Put a gate up and get a covered cat box and turn it away from the entryway. I have mine tucked under my mud room sink with the entry facing the wall so if the dog were to get into that room they wouldn't even know what to do. Covered boxes are the way to go when you have dogs and cats living together in one household. Good Luck!


----------

